# WW2 national Insignia decals in 1/32



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

I was thinking about picking up some of the 1/32 toy planes they sell at Walmart and repainting them to a custom non-existant squadron that i came up with in my own twisted imagination. The only drawback is that I can't find national insignia decals or the large letters that signify what squadron the plane was with. Does anyone know of a web site or if hobby stores sell decals of the insignias and the letters for designation?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.aeromaster.com (decals only)
www.squadron.com (all hobby stuff - search for decals)
www.meteroprod.com (decals and aftermarket resin upgrades - search for decals)


----------



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks! :wave:


----------

